# Live Deer cam



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

http://www.ustream.tv/channel/pix-w...&utm_source=1&utm_medium=animals-wild-animals


Saw this on HL, thought id bring over chere,pretty dang cool


----------



## phreebsd (Dec 16, 2004)

i saw 3 racoons!


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

seen a squirl this mornin


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Nuttin.


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

dang looks like it snowed there since i looked at the squirl this mornin!


----------



## policebrute750 (Mar 7, 2009)

6 *****


----------



## Hogchain (Sep 14, 2009)

Nothing, feeds down and i wanted to see some *****!!


----------



## Yesterday (Jan 2, 2009)

saw pretty big buck and a couple does on the other night. *****, etc.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Still nuttin'.


----------



## boogieandbride (Feb 10, 2009)

It's snowing right now


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

I have been using pixcontrolers boards in the trail cams i build for 6yrs now and can tell you they are a great company to deal with ( if your into building your own). Nice to see they have that cam up and runnin.I even get instant emails and a pic when a critter passes by one of my cams.


----------



## 88rxn/a (Mar 2, 2009)

there is a deer right now!


----------



## codyh (Mar 30, 2009)

yep, thats cool


----------



## MASSMUDDER (Dec 18, 2009)

about 20 turkeys


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

4 birds...they bolted...I waited...they came back


----------



## BF750FI (Oct 25, 2009)

A pile of turkeys on the Kentucky cam.


----------



## KMKjr (Jan 9, 2009)

Gonna be snowed over soon!!


----------



## DaBrute (Aug 16, 2009)

4 does


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Some nice Turkeys right now. Couple of big Toms.


----------



## edtman (Jul 4, 2009)

Rain. Some dudes beyotching about it being looped


----------



## cojack (Aug 13, 2009)

turkeys right now


----------



## Masher (Jan 16, 2009)

Nothing right now.


----------



## MUDDIE49 (Aug 30, 2009)

Camera is awsowe and clear...I seen about 4 deer tonight...little ones were kicking at each other...Muddie49


----------



## BigIzzy (May 24, 2009)

couple feeding right now


----------

